# Portable Inverter Generator to Power Deep Submersible Well Pump



## Husky Joe (Oct 17, 2021)

I know this may not be the best place on the web to post this question, but I'm hoping one of us self-sufficient types will respond. I'm looking into inverter generators to power two refrigerators and a chest freezer and some electronics. It would be nice to be able to watch TV during a power outage but I work at home and it would also be nice to be able to work. If a tree comes down across the power lines and takes out the power, it's probably going to take out the TV and Internet cable as well, so TV isn't the highest priority. I live in the boonies and I built my house in 2008 with a pretty deep well (340 feet deep, if I recall). I can't find anything in my paperwork about the size of the submersible well pump. Best guess is it would be at least 1 hp? As you know by now, the question I'm leading up to is if it would be possible to power my submersible well pump with a portable inverter generator and if so, how big and I'm certainly open to make and model recommendations. I was pretty sold on the Westinghouse iGen4500 for the refrigerators, freezer, and electronics But it looks like it is strictly 120 V. I see that some of the non-inverter generators have a lot more watts but they aren't recommended for sensitive electronics, which would likely include my newer refrigerator and probably the deep-freeze. I see that the well pump and control are wired to my panel box with a 20 amp breaker. It appears that the pump itself is "3 wire," if that makes sense. Any chance I could get an electrician to wire up a disconnect so that I could shut off the breaker, flip the power switch on the disconnect, and pump enough water into my holding tank as needed? I could shut off the other appliances and electronics during the fill up and then once my tank is full, turn everything back on. Cooking and heating aren't big issues with a wood-burning stove and gas grill.
I've done a lot of research on this but there doesn't seem to be an easy answer. I see some guys doing a workaround but I guess I question the safety…
Thanks for any help!


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 17, 2021)

Husky Joe said:


> I know this may not be the best place on the web to post this question, but I'm hoping one of us self-sufficient types will respond. I'm looking into inverter generators to power two refrigerators and a chest freezer and some electronics. It would be nice to be able to watch TV during a power outage but I work at home and it would also be nice to be able to work. If a tree comes down across the power lines and takes out the power, it's probably going to take out the TV and Internet cable as well, so TV isn't the highest priority. I live in the boonies and I built my house in 2008 with a pretty deep well (340 feet deep, if I recall). I can't find anything in my paperwork about the size of the submersible well pump. Best guess is it would be at least 1 hp? As you know by now, the question I'm leading up to is if it would be possible to power my submersible well pump with a portable inverter generator and if so, how big and I'm certainly open to make and model recommendations. I was pretty sold on the Westinghouse iGen4500 for the refrigerators, freezer, and electronics But it looks like it is strictly 120 V. I see that some of the non-inverter generators have a lot more watts but they aren't recommended for sensitive electronics, which would likely include my newer refrigerator and probably the deep-freeze. I see that the well pump and control are wired to my panel box with a 20 amp breaker. It appears that the pump itself is "3 wire," if that makes sense. Any chance I could get an electrician to wire up a disconnect so that I could shut off the breaker, flip the power switch on the disconnect, and pump enough water into my holding tank as needed? I could shut off the other appliances and electronics during the fill up and then once my tank is full, turn everything back on. Cooking and heating aren't big issues with a wood-burning stove and gas grill.
> I've done a lot of research on this but there doesn't seem to be an easy answer. I see some guys doing a workaround but I guess I question the safety…
> Thanks for any help!


I'm not an expert, so take what I say with that in mind. 3 wire I believe is 220 volts, and your well pump will require more than 4500 watts. Also, you don't need an inverter gen set to run the well, those inverters are quite expensive, like twice as much as a conventional generator. Unfortunately, I don't have a simple, economical answer for your situation . I'm sure there will be someone along with more input, good luck. Our power company ( PG+E ) shuts our grid down quite often in the summer due to fire danger and in the winter we experience frequent power loss due to our remote location and trees across the power lines, so I run a 4kw gas genny ( not an inverter ) to keep the household appliances and lights up and running, I don't own much in the way of sensitive electronics, just an old modem and I-Pad, 15 yr old fridge with no electronics, and our 10 yr old flat screen TV. The genny does a good job of keeping us running, but my well is also 220 volts, and needs more that the gas generator can supply, so I also acquired a used diesel 5 kw gen for a bargain that I use to run the well pump. Both Generators are over 20 yrs old and I do regular maintenance on them so they should last a long time.the biggest drawback with the diesel is its NOISY! In winter, that's not a big deal as the windows are closed, but in the summer, I only run it long enough to pumpup the well, then shut it down! Good luck with your situation, I'll be watching.


----------



## Husky Joe (Oct 17, 2021)

Grizz, thanks for the quick and detailed reply. Other than major books for a whole house generator, there doesn't seem to be an easy (economical) one-size-fits-all solution. We have a creek nearby where we could grab water for flushing and I can stockpile some cases of bottled water for drinking and brushing teeth and whatnot. Running water would be sweet but…
Keep watching---I will be too!


----------



## frank_ (Oct 17, 2021)

i think the capacitor is above ground on a 3 wire pump ? and you will probably need pure sine wave for electronic stuff ?


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 17, 2021)

Husky Joe said:


> Grizz, thanks for the quick and detailed reply. Other than major books for a whole house generator, there doesn't seem to be an easy (economical) one-size-fits-all solution. We have a creek nearby where we could grab water for flushing and I can stockpile some cases of bottled water for drinking and brushing teeth and whatnot. Running water would be sweet but…
> Keep watching---I will be too!


We fill the bath tub for planned power outages, then use a bucket to fill the toilet tank for flushing. We also fill used gallon milk jugs for drinkin- cooking water. We keep a dozen or so of these ready at all times, and date them with a marker to keep track of how long they are stored. We heat with wood primarily, with propane as the backup, cooking is propane, hot water is on demand tankless propane, so we are well adapted to our particular situation. With regards to economy, the diesel genny IS by far the most economical way to powerour needs, but the noise factor necessitates the gas genny for summer use, as already stated.


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 17, 2021)

"How Many Watts Does A Well Pump Use? (Find Out Now!) – Upgraded Home" https://upgradedhome.com/how-many-watts-does-a-well-pump-use/

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 17, 2021)

frank_ said:


> i think the capacitor is above ground on a 3 wire pump ? and you will probably need pure sine wave for electronic stuff ?


I have some electronics stuff, and my non sinewave gennys have caused no problems, YET. As stated before,, nothing I have is newer, so Your milage may vary. And yes, the controller for the pump which would include the capacitor is above ground.


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 17, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> I have some electronics stuff, and my non sinewave gennys have caused no problems, YET. As stated before,, nothing I have is newer, so Your milage may vary. And yes, the controller for the pump which would include the capacitor is above ground.


My pump does not have a capacitor above ground. It on has the pressure switch and the bladder tank.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 17, 2021)

ammoaddict said:


> My pump does not have a capacitor above ground. It on has the pressure switch and the bladder tank.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


No controller? Ours has a box called Welltrol that has a built in timer and sensor to detect spikes in amperage that automatically turns off the pump for a predetermined time so that the pump doesn't run continuously in the event of a leak which could damage the pump. That is where the cap is located on our system. We also have a bladder tank and pressure switch.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 17, 2021)

So I have a pretty similar set up to you, save my well is 384 feet so should be close to the same rating. I have a 5kw gen that powers everything except the hot water heater without issue. It's a Mosa with an air-cooled yanmar diesel engine. I'm sure there are similar generators gas powered that would meet your requirements. This gen has a surge rating to 6.2kw. My back up ask up is a 5kw surge and closer to 4kw running. If I'm mindful with power usage I can let the well pump run And keep the fridge and deep freeze going. Minimal lights at that point. The TV and stuff doesn't seem to mind a standard generator.


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 17, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> No controller? Ours has a box called Welltrol that has a built in timer and sensor to detect spikes in amperage that automatically turns off the pump for a predetermined time so that the pump doesn't run continuously in the event of a leak which could damage the pump. That is where the cap is located on our system. We also have a bladder tank and pressure switch.


That is a great idea, but no mine doesn't have that. If I would have had it professionally installed they may have suggested something like that, but I installed mine myself over 20 years ago and didn't really know such a thing existed to be honest.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 17, 2021)

Gold standard for portable generators is Honda eu7000. I have the carb version (6500) and it will power the whole house (gen panel) with the exception of the range and dryer. It uses some technology (eco throttle) that allows the generator to run at whatever RPM matches the load. Saves a boatload of fuel. It is also mouse fart quiet. You could use it as a pillow. Unfortunately, Honda is very proud of these machines and they don’t give them away. I don’t even know if any are still available due to supply chain issues.



Honda EU7000iS Super Quiet Inverter Generator | Honda Generators


----------



## J D (Oct 17, 2021)

If by "3 wire" you mean 3 phase then your pump should have 3 fuses. If it is single phase it will likely still have 3 wires (phase, neutral, & earth) but will only have a breaker on the phase wire. If it's a standard breaker it would generally be sized 50-100% greater than the pump is rated to prevent nuisance tripping on startup. So assuming single phase through a standard breaker & doing the maths backwards my educated guess would be that the motor is under 1.5kW.
You would still need to size your generator to allow for the additional startup current as well as the rest of your household loading. If you do indeed have 3 phase wiring you would need a generator that supports that too.
Most modern electronics with switching power supplies will run fine on any properly regulated power source. A lot of older electronics or devices that use a transformer or ac motors (microwaves, fridges, etc) will need a "true sine wave" AC power supply. These are generally more expensive (as are 3 phase units) so pays to do your homework & know what you need before you start throwing money at it


----------



## frank_ (Oct 17, 2021)

i think 2 wire will be an onboard capacitor pump, and 3 wire a deeper well with separate capacitor bigger pump (3hp ish)


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 17, 2021)

J D said:


> If by "3 wire" you mean 3 phase then your pump should have 3 fuses. If it is single phase it will likely still have 3 wires (phase, neutral, & earth) but will only have a breaker on the phase wire. If it's a standard breaker it would generally be sized 50-100% greater than the pump is rated to prevent nuisance tripping on startup. So assuming single phase through a standard breaker & doing the maths backwards my educated guess would be that the motor is under 1.5kW.
> You would still need to size your generator to allow for the additional startup current as well as the rest of your household loading. If you do indeed have 3 phase wiring you would need a generator that supports that too.
> Most modern electronics with switching power supplies will run fine on any properly regulated power source. A lot of older electronics or devices that use a transformer or ac motors (microwaves, fridges, etc) will need a "true sine wave" AC power supply. These are generally more expensive (as are 3 phase units) so pays to do your homework & know what you need before you start throwing money at it


Here in the USA, a three wire is actually 4 wires including the earth ground. Most deep well pumps are 220 volt, so there are 2 conductors each with 110 volts that connect to a double pole breaker, then a neutral wire and an earth ground.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato (Oct 17, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> No controller? Ours has a box called Welltrol that has a built in timer and sensor to detect spikes in amperage that automatically turns off the pump for a predetermined time so that the pump doesn't run continuously in the event of a leak which could damage the pump. That is where the cap is located on our system. We also have a bladder tank and pressure switch.


Moat modern pressure switches have this built in. The cap may or may not be in the cut off box, most caps are not down at the pump motor. 


J D said:


> If by "3 wire" you mean 3 phase then your pump should have 3 fuses. If it is single phase it will likely still have 3 wires (phase, neutral, & earth) but will only have a breaker on the phase wire. If it's a standard breaker it would generally be sized 50-100% greater than the pump is rated to prevent nuisance tripping on startup. So assuming single phase through a standard breaker & doing the maths backwards my educated guess would be that the motor is under 1.5kW.
> You would still need to size your generator to allow for the additional startup current as well as the rest of your household loading. If you do indeed have 3 phase wiring you would need a generator that supports that too.
> Most modern electronics with switching power supplies will run fine on any properly regulated power source. A lot of older electronics or devices that use a transformer or ac motors (microwaves, fridges, etc) will need a "true sine wave" AC power supply. These are generally more expensive (as are 3 phase units) so pays to do your homework & know what you need before you start throwing money at it


Unless his wiring is from 1950, 220 volt single phase is called a 3 wire with ground (4 total wires) typically a true 3 phase well pump will have a phase converter in the house where the wiring exits the foundation. They would also not have a capacitor as 3 phase doesn't need a cap to start. There are soft start systems for deep well pumps to stave off the inrush in startup. These are typically newer systems and very expensive options. 
And just an FYI switching power supplies and normal transformers don't give two hoots if your generator is a pure sine wave or not, and are made to work just fine with a fairly wide hertz range. It's more getting a generator that isn't a pos and doesn't hunt under load. Gen tech hasnt changed much and the pure sine wave inverter is more a sales pitch then anything. Everything from hospitals to grocery stores have standard generators with an automatic voltage regulator and their electronics work just fine. Just the same as our smaller portable gens work just fine on generator power.


----------



## J D (Oct 17, 2021)

Just did some reading on the 2 phase (ie 220V center tapped) side of things... Makes sense now. My previous post is still valid, but if it were 2 phases at 220V it would be through a dual breaker & potentially providing twice the power


----------



## sean donato (Oct 17, 2021)

J D said:


> Just did some reading on the 2 phase (ie 220V center tapped) side of things... Makes sense now. My previous post is still valid, but if it were 2 phases at 220V it would be through a dual breaker & potentially providing twice the power


220v is still considered single phase, (in the usa)it has duel breakers but they are for each of the two legs. Each leg would pull no more then x amount of amps or it would trip both breakers. 
Im not super familiar with 3 phase power, but I believe 220 3 phase is used over seas, we're normally 208 then 480 volts. 
I've linked a fairly good article for the phases and where they are used, along with it has some nice diagrams for how they are tapped, and a chart for where they are commonly found.








Electrical Service Types and Voltages - Continental Control Systems, LLC


This page describes various types of utility electrical services and supply voltages. The nominal system supply voltages listed below can vary by ±10% or more. WattNode® meter models are available in seven different versions that cover the full range of electrical services types and voltages...




ctlsys.com


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Oct 17, 2021)

There are many ways to occomplish what you are asking about. All you need to do is look at your service panels to get a rough Idea of the size of generation you need. If you have three phase to your house which is not common then you will need to work from that. A water tank wih a pressurized bladder will give a certain amount of water with out electricity.5,000 watts is common for a average home. So likely 10,000 wtts needed. Or set up a solar system with a battery which supply your electrical needs for a short amount of time. Or elevate a tank and allow gavity feed to the house. Thanks


----------



## sb47 (Oct 17, 2021)

I have 2 of the Honda EU3000is gens that I have been using for 15 years. They are rock solid and supper quiet and sip fuel like fine wine.
Whoever they are only rated at 120. I can Link them together with the supplied jumper and get 30amps but still at 120V.
They do make the EU5000is and I think that one will run 220V. They are also very quiet and i'm sure they will sip fuel as well.
If I up grade I'm going with a Honda diesel 7000. That way my fuel will store longer and get longer run times and better fuel economy.
The problem with bigger gens is they cost more fuel to run but if thats what you need then it's the price you pay to keep things running.
During power outages many like to have a gen that can run the whole house and thats fine if you can afford the unit and fuel to keep it running 24/7.
With a smaller unit you will have to power manage and turn some things off before you turn other things on.
The Honda EU3000is has an echo mode where the gen only runs just hard enough to power what you are using, and if you turn on something else it will automatically increase the RPM to match. Mine holds 3 gallons and will run about 9 hours at full RPM, but in echo mode it will run 16 hours on 3 gallons.
And yes most all Honda's have a built in inverter. 
As for TV I have plenty of DVD's and I have 4 TB of downloaded stuff from the internet by using a Youtube down loader. Movies, TV shows, comedy, racing, sports, or anything else that may interest you. Get you a down loaded library going and just keep filling up your HD. 
Both my Honda's have worked flawlessly for 15 years and are so quiet that you can be standing 20 feet away and not even hear it.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 17, 2021)

One of the big problems with the inverter type of generator is that when the electric pump motor goes online....that the generator is running in slow mode and has no time to rev up to meet the surge load current demand.

It would be quite useful to have the pump and generator be intelligently integrated via electronic control to overcome this problem. Battery storage feeding an inverter could be used in an intelligent system to provide high current ability but the inverter would have to have a high enough capacity. An inverter has a very quick response but the internal combustion engine driving the system does not.

How many watts is a submersible pump?​
Survival AppliancesRated *Watts*Surge *Watts*How *Much* Electricity Do You Need to Produce?Sump *Pump*8002000Water *Pump* (1 HP)19005700Water *Pump* (2 HP)25007500


----------



## sean donato (Oct 17, 2021)

A 1hp deep well pump pulls about 7 amps, and about 30 amps at start up.(5 to 10 seconds) And I would guess should be on a 20 amp breaker. 220 volts ac. Should be just over 1500 watts running. Any decent gen rated at 5kw (running) can easily handle that load, with a few other loads on it.


----------



## Husky Joe (Oct 18, 2021)

I called my well driller and they still had my info from the well they drilled 13 years ago! My pump is 1 hp, 230 V and is a Goulds 7GS10422. Attached is a pic of the electrical feed running from the breaker box into the pump control from the left and then the 3 wire coming out of the right side of the control. The 3 wire then runs to the pump itself. I'm not sure how much this info changes anything and I appreciate the input. I'm kind of leaning toward a dual fuel unit. I have been able to find ethanol-free 90 octane gas locally (tired of replacing carburetors on everything I own), but it would still have a shelf life of may be a year or so? Five tanks of propane should keep the lights on for a while.
I'm wondering if I can do something like this goober:


----------



## Husky Joe (Oct 18, 2021)

Here's the unit I was looking at: https://westinghouseoutdoorpower.co...ducts/igen4500df-inverter-generator-dual-fuel
It has a three prong receptacle but the guy in the video was talking about four on his genny. The *pump specs* show it as a 2 wire unit?


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 18, 2021)

Husky Joe said:


> Here's the unit I was looking at: https://westinghouseoutdoorpower.co...ducts/igen4500df-inverter-generator-dual-fuel
> It has a three prong receptacle but the guy in the video was talking about four on his genny. The *pump specs* show it as a 2 wire unit?


The unit you posted is 120v, your pump is 220v, unless I'm missing something, it won't fit your needs.


----------



## Karrl (Oct 18, 2021)

Not sure how you feel about predator equipment but I saw this big boy the last time I was at HF.








9500 Watt SUPER QUIET Inverter Generator with CO SECURE Technology


Amazing deals on this 9500W Co Secure Inverter Generator at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Husky Joe (Oct 18, 2021)

KJ, that would do the trick. I'm running a Predator on my wood splitter after going through two Kohlers in 3 years. So far, the thing starts on the first pull and runs like a champ. Someone else had mentioned the big Honda. I searched nationwide for a Honda Engine for my splitter (I think it was the GX200) but the only one I found, the guy wouldn't ship it because he was afraid it would arrive damaged. I was in touch with several local small engine shops and they couldn't get one either.


----------



## Husky Joe (Oct 19, 2021)

*FINAL VERDICT: * After more research and speaking with a contractor, I just ordered the *Westinghouse WGen9500DF* (non-inverter generator). It will be here next week. The contractor I spoke with says he can power a good part of his 2500sf home with a Coleman gas-powered portable generator with a surge rating of just 6250 watts, including his well pump! He talked about setting up some type of subpanel for essential appliances and lighting but I am taking a serious look at the *Generlink* product which installs between the meter and base. Seems to be pretty "plug-and-play" without a lot of rewiring, breakers, boxes, etc. Before starting the generator, it looks like I would just have to go to the main breaker panel and turn off any non-essentials and leave on "what's important." Or I guess, shut off the majority of circuits and then turn on those deemed necessary as I keep an eye on the load on the generator. Just curious, is anyone familiar with Generlink? From what I can see online, their products are approved by my electrical utility provider, PPL.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 19, 2021)

Husky Joe said:


> *FINAL VERDICT: * After more research and speaking with a contractor, I just ordered the *Westinghouse WGen9500DF* (non-inverter generator). It will be here next week. The contractor I spoke with says he can power a good part of his 2500sf home with a Coleman gas-powered portable generator with a surge rating of just 6250 watts, including his well pump! He talked about setting up some type of subpanel for essential appliances and lighting but I am taking a serious look at the *Generlink* product which installs between the meter and base. Seems to be pretty "plug-and-play" without a lot of rewiring, breakers, boxes, etc. Before starting the generator, it looks like I would just have to go to the main breaker panel and turn off any non-essentials and leave on "what's important." Or I guess, shut off the majority of circuits and then turn on those deemed necessary as I keep an eye on the load on the generator. Just curious, is anyone familiar with Generlink? From what I can see online, their products are approved by my electrical utility provider, PPL.


Sounds like the way to go. 9500 watts will supply just about all your needs. Keep in mind that things like hot water heaters, electric cooking stoves, toasters, microwaves and hair dryers are huge draws on your power supply. Most portable heaters are in the 1500 watt range. Our setup is similar to what you will be running, but we have a lot of household needs such as cooking, hot water and auxiliary heat that are propane, so we don't do without much when the power is out. Keep us updated on your setup. Cheers.


----------



## Husky Joe (Oct 19, 2021)

Grizz, thanks again. I did end up ordering the Generlink with a 14-50 sixty foot cable. I measured from my meter to where I think the generator will be situated in a worst-case scenario (thinking 3 feet of snow here) and 40 feet wasn't quite cutting it so I had to go with a 60 foot cable. Generlink is currently working on a five week backlog so hopefully it will be here and I can get an electrician to install it before the November windstorms arrive. We were without power for 50 hours when Sandy rolled through a few years back. While I realize this isn't exactly a whole house generator with an automatic switch, if the power goes out I won't exactly be roughing it either. I can cycle the big draw devices on and off as needed. From the videos I've seen online, this generator should run everything at least part-time. I saw guys running deep well water pumps, heat pumps, water heaters, and the usual appliances. I took a good look at the inverter generators just for the "sensitive electronics" issue, if there is one. I already have my home theater on a good surge protector and I think I will buy better ones for my computers. The laptops seem to be mentioned as "sensitive," but I'm not seeing it so much with the desktops. Maybe that's because I'm the only guy still running a desktop. Once I get everything up and running I will post some photos or video and an updated report. With the generator,Generlink transfer switch and cable and shipping, I'm going to have about $2000 in the whole shooting match. Installing the Generlink should take an electrician about 15 minutes, so hopefully no big deal there.
As always, thanks to all for the input and hopefully from my experience, I can help someone else someday.


----------



## J D (Oct 19, 2021)

"Sensitive" as far as your electronics goes relates to the devices inability to tolerate either the high frequency switching harmonics caused by the inverter type generators, or the voltage irregularities caused by load type & variation.
This comes down to a combination of generator design, type of loading, & the design of the electronics.
Devices that process frequencies like computers & A/V equipment will be affected more/less depending on how well the inverter/generator limits HF noise & their own filtration circuits (generally more expensive stuff has better circuitry, but not always).
Other significantly inductive/capacitive loads (AC motors, old fluro lights, traditional welders, etc) on the same circuit will cause spikes & dips in voltage along with power factor variations that can effect other equipment (frequently blown incandescent light bulbs can be an indication of this).
In short, it's more about your situation as a whole.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 19, 2021)

I'd be looking at a 5 or 10 kW military diesel generators.

Will do 120/220 and they are 80% under rated at 4000 ft elv.

They have fuel pumps so can run off a home oil tank (275-gal)


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 14, 2021)

CentaurG2 said:


> Gold standard for portable generators is Honda eu7000.


Not entirely sure that's true but Honda has a solid reputation. We have this model but have not had a need to use it much as yet, which is good too. There are some pluses. And one surprise, as I did not due my research enough. 
-The plus is it is an inverter; it does have Eco Mode (I think it's called) or idle down to match usage, it is fuel injected so no carburetor, it's pretty heavy, has two wheels and handlebar handles, and it is quiet when idled down, and not bad on full draw.
-The surprise. It has a 30 amp breaker, and I assumed it put out 30 amps, until I read the manual. 22.8 which was a huge disappointment after spending over 4k. As explained to me later, breakers jump from 20 to 30 amps. As it puts out more than 20 amps it requires a 30 amp breaker. Another note, if not surprise, is that the unit should be protected from the weather when running. We will need to make something to cover it, big enough to stand under to fuel it as well.
We found one at a John Deere dealership, somewhat higher prices but in stock and available. Two weeks ago we had a manual transfer switch installed.


----------



## CJ1 (Dec 24, 2021)

The unit will put out 27 amps and 
More. Hondas are known for putting out more than they are rated for. Actually running my house on one right now. I have seen these units with over 8k hours on them and still running. IMHO they are the standard for inverter gens. Cj


----------

